# Shipping household goods from Ireland-Canada



## mpl_tk (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi everyone!

New to the board so big "hi" to all.

We are moving from Ireland to Canada before Christmas 2010 & are organizing our plan to ship household items to Newfoundland. I'm a Canadian and husband just got Canadian Perm Residency so we're all set immigration-wise.

Looking for any advice, suggestions or "def do not do this" kind of posts from others who have done the move via sea freight from Ireland to Canada. Esp what type of paperwork, customs, fees, legal bits we need to make the move easier.

Any Irish moving companies you can recommend - or to stay away from? We've household items only (clothes, cd's, dvd's, books, etc) no car, no major electronics, etc - it all boxes up into bankers boxes and mid-sized cardboard boxes.

Thanks all!


----------



## margaretchow2 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi - I am in a similar position to yourself and have checked out a few companies. We are going to be shipping the same type of items from Scotland to Vancouver Island and I have been getting quotes from Anglopacific. You can get online quotes straight away and they usually follow up by a phone call. They have been very helpful and seem to know their stuff and are fully bonded etc.


----------



## kilburina (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi, I am new too! We might be moving from Ireland to Toronto in the next little while so I'll watch this thread with interest and contribute anything I find too.

Kilburina


----------



## Mrblonde3 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just moved to Dubai from Winnipeg, used a company called ManX Forwarding out of Winnipeg, but they do frieght Canada wide to anywhere world wide. Good guys to deal with, price was good and they did what they said they were going to do on time. Dealth with Roy Grein at: (204) 789-0992. I am a newbie and not allowed to post his email, but you can call or find them on the web.


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

mpl_tk said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> New to the board so big "hi" to all.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I would recommend you get insurance coverage for your shipment, (normally and option through your carrier). Note there are exclusions/ differences depending on whether or not the shipper completes all the packing - so check the small print. Given the dsitance and duration of the shipment some minor damage is likely and it certainly paid dividends for us as we had alot of small items broken that needed repair/replacement. The durations can make it difficult to mplan precisely as most companies will not give you a definitive date - normally only a time to port - typically from the UK to Canada this was 6-8 weeks. Give this some consideration when planning your move as we were without any furniture for two weeks!


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

my hubby went to edmonton last week and we r following him over in a few months we have decided against shipping furniture over as british companies want £4000 for shipping all contents of a 3 bed house!! plus most electrical stuff wont work over there so we r just going to buy most stuff over there just going to airmail some boxes over which only takes 2 weeks there are air freight companys at the airports just going to send some of our boys toye, bedding small things like that


----------



## Brenda76 (Oct 6, 2010)

:ranger:Hi like yourself new to this. We are moving in next two weeks and are still trying to sort out removal company. Have you had any joy yet? Thanks any help or feedback appreciated.

Brenda


mpl_tk said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> New to the board so big "hi" to all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

hi i have been told the best way to do it with small house hold items is by an airmail company. We r only sending over about 10 boxes all small household items leaving all our furniture here. I phone a company this morning was quoted £258 for 100kgs and only take 5 days. Just put in a search for air freight and your local places will come up.


----------

